
Red Hat releases new OpenShift CLI developer tool - kihihosting
https://odo.dev/
======
oso2k
If you're confused about what OpenShift is, we have coloring books and
O'Reilly Books [0][1][2][3][4][5].

:D

[0]
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/fedoradesign/coloringbook-...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/fedoradesign/coloringbook-
containers/master/Print-Ready/Web.pdf)

[1] [https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/fedora-
silverblue/_atta...](https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/fedora-
silverblue/_attachments/container-commandos.pdf)

[2] [https://www.openshift.com/resources/ebooks/openshift-for-
dev...](https://www.openshift.com/resources/ebooks/openshift-for-developers)

[3]
[https://www.openshift.com/learn/resources/ebooks](https://www.openshift.com/learn/resources/ebooks)

[4] [https://www.openshift.com/resources/ebooks/deploying-to-
open...](https://www.openshift.com/resources/ebooks/deploying-to-openshift)

[5] [https://www.openshift.com/resources/ebooks/devops-with-
opens...](https://www.openshift.com/resources/ebooks/devops-with-openshift/)

~~~
gavindean90
When is the Openshift Administrators book going to be released?

~~~
klohto
After they are done releasing new coloring books :)

------
jacques_chester
Also potentially of interest to HN folks, Red Hat announced that their
OpenShift Serverless product is generally available[0]. It's a Knative-based
offering.

Disclosure: I work for VMware, a direct competitor in this space. Double
disclosure: I am working on a Knative book. Triple disclosure: I am overly
prone to pre-emptive disclosures.

[0] [https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2020/04/30/serverless-
app...](https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2020/04/30/serverless-applications-
made-faster-and-simpler-with-openshift-serverless-ga/)

~~~
freedomben
_Disclosure: I work for Red Hat, a competitor to VMWare._

Your comment made my day, thank you :-)

Knative is super cool. I'm really glad to see it maturing so well into vendor
offerings. Best of luck on your book!

------
verdverm
How popular is OpenShift? Seems cool but have never heard of anyone actually
using it.

~~~
blinkingled
I had to deal with it past 2 years - it is extremely bloated, not very well
thought out and anything that needs decently performing storage is screwed
over by GlusterFS and now I guess Ceph. All in all you really want to
carefully analyze which apps you want to put on it and how much benefit you
are really getting out of it - because it isn't free in any sense of the word
- licensing, maintenance, operations - you are adding a crap ton of complexity
and giving developers more ways to shoot themselves in the foot.

[Wow, looks like we have OpenShift fans here. Still, I prefer leaving the f
out of OpenShift like everyone who has actually worked on it trying to get
complex apps running smoothly :)]

~~~
pestaa
I want to get into OpenShift/OKD, but the distributed storage systems are
quite frightening. There are plenty nightmare stories related to GlusterFS
performance.

However, strange as it sounds, I'm looking to deploy a cluster on a single
node, primarily for the Kubernetes API & ecosystem (so many tooling options).

What is your opinion on running K8s this way, and having only local RAID
storage?

~~~
oso2k
As mentioned, CodeReady Containers (CRC) is the easy button for a single node
setup [0]. But it is heavy for a single node. Alternatives for labs and demos
are learn.openshift.com [1] and the All-in-One VM blog [2]. Storage isn't too
important in a single node setup unless you're looking for Metrics, Logging,
and Monitoring to be turned on. You could use NFS if you have to. Just don't
do that in Production, IMO.

[0] [https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/09/05/red-hat-
opensh...](https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/09/05/red-hat-
openshift-4-on-your-laptop-introducing-red-hat-codeready-containers/)

[1] [https://learn.openshift.com/](https://learn.openshift.com/)

[2] [https://www.openshift.com/blog/revamped-openshift-all-in-
one...](https://www.openshift.com/blog/revamped-openshift-all-in-one-aio-for-
labs-and-fun)

------
nova22033
_Existing tools such as oc are more operations-focused and require a deep
understanding of Kubernetes and OpenShift concepts_

oc and kubectl commands are interchangable for the most part. This will lock
you down to openshift.

~~~
oso2k
Check the SHAs. They're actually the same binary. :D

On a properly installed system with the `openshift-clients` or `atomic-
openshift-utils` rpms installed, `oc` and `kubectl` will have the same SHAs.

~~~
jsight
I think the "this" in his sentence is odo. AFAIK, that does require openshift.

------
kubatyszko
Prediction: It's only a matter of time they come up with a monitoring suite
named ODOMETER !

~~~
oso2k
Hahaha. I don't think so. We have a built-in monitoring stack of sorts based
on Prometheus and Grafana. There's lots of other partners that do monitoring
well too.

------
reacharavindh
I have not tried to install/work with Openshift recently. If Redhat can take
the fast moving target that is Kubernetes, add its weight on it, provide
excellent user focused documentation, And “stable”ize it for non big scale
companies to use, that’ll be great.

Although, it is only useful if they are same/

------
hestefisk
I work in retail banking. Openshift is very common for new projects these days
on private and hybrid cloud deployments. So common that a client of mine
recently described Openshift as ‘legacy’. Very silly comment but it does say a
lot about how widely used it is in large enterprises.

------
kim0
Is it possible to run the open source okd variant reliably yet? Openshift was
a weird case where the enterprise version is out there, but the upstream
wasn't! At least not useable

------
nickthemagicman
Is Openshift an extremely wellfunded solution seeking a problem?

~~~
jacques_chester
It's a well-funded solution to a well-funded problem.

Producing platforms for enterprise customers is truly, genuinely difficult.
There is enormous variation and complexity between _and within_ customers,
which cannot be dismissed easily.

Disclosure: I work for VMware, a direct competitor in this space.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Im not knowledgable enough in this area, but I don't understand the value in
using Openshift's custom setup over established cloud providers setups like
AWS or GCP or Azure or even VMWare(who has been in the vm biz wayyy longer
than all of these players.)

~~~
oso2k
Disclaimer: I work for Red Hat Consulting where my day job is 100% OpenShift.

The "custom" parts of OpenShift are things you're going to want anyways.
They're also optional (to a point) but obviously Supportability will change
depending on customer customization. A Container Registry, something to manage
your Ingress (we have HAProxy and Ingress Controller), Metrics & Monitoring of
containers, pods, and nodes using Prometheus, Grafana, and AlertManager, a
logging stack that sucks in your logs from stdout built on Elasticsearch,
Fluentd, and Kibana, supported Middleware, Apache Camel, AMQ, Kafk), Java,
OpenJDK, JBoss, Tomcat, Spring Boot, node.js, Quarkus, Python, Ruby, PHP
stacks, built-in tooling for CI/CD with Jenkins, Tekton. OpenShift can be run
almost anywhere that RHEL8 can. We've started down the path of multi-arch
supported Kubernetes too, first with IBM Z and others to come. We run
OpenShift on Public Clouds, Private Clouds, VMs and Baremetal.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Everything you named is common to every cloud provider.....container registry,
load balancers, log monitoring, etc

It's actually also doable with K8's and Helm.

I only have a birds eye view but I can tell so far, it seems like yall are
providing the much-needed synergy, organic innovation and turnkey platform
insights to those vertically and horizontally aligned paradigm holistically
reimagined out of the box future forward dynamic enterprises to both meet
market demand and to transform industry mindshare with world class artisinal
I.P.

I.P.A if you will.

Every technology V.P. will get a visible hard-on when they hear about the Open
shift product.

------
RickJWagner
Disclosure: I work for Red Hat, working with the Red Hat Developer Group.

For those without a convenient OpenShift cluster, there are at least a few
free options.

\- [https://learn.openshift.com/](https://learn.openshift.com/) has
'playgrounds' to allow temporary access

\- CodeReady Containers is a virtualized desktop OpenShift cluster you can run
on a laptop

For learners-- OpenShift is Kubernetes. Great stuff!

------
blinkingled
> Completely client based. No server is required within the OpenShift cluster
> for deployment.

So I do need a OpenShift cluster then? Confusing.

~~~
pestaa
I think it means that any existing OpenShift cluster is equipped with the
necessary infrastructure and APIs exposed so that there is no Odo-specific
server component required.

I agree the wording is unfortunate. Kinda like "serverless".

~~~
blinkingled
Yeah, OpenShift cluster is the server for this tool - saying it is fully
client based because it doesn't need _additional_ server is - I don't know
what :) (Besides the tool it is replacing - oc - doesn't need another server
either.)

~~~
oso2k
`oc` does need a server for a lot of things, unfortunately. Just do a `oc
[...] --loglevel=9` to see what it's doing.

~~~
blinkingled
And what server would that be - the OpenShift master/API server right? That's
the one. But it's the same with odo. None need an additional server is what I
was saying.

------
frankduma
What is the difference between this tool (odo) and something like Bosh ?

